# Coming to Cyprus!



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi All, 

I have been lurking here for a while, and really enjoy the good posts, info and chit chat. Thank you all for making this such a nice forum. I am a 43 yr old Dutch bloke living in the UK with my 32 yr old Russian wife. We are thinking of moving to Cyprus in the next few months, and will be coming around to check things out next week. Can't wait, as this is our first holiday alone, so it is like our honeymoon!  

I have previously lived in various other countries, including a 7 year stint in Malta, so I am used to the climate and Island Life. Can't wait.....

We understand that the economic situation is pretty dire, we run a couple of small but successful businesses here and given the state of the world, we can't complain. Our work is in IT and very transferable - we will be opening up a business in Cyprus, closing down our other companies, and run everything from Cyprus, most of our Clients are in the UK, and some are in other EU countries, and a few lost souls from the USA. We would be travelling back to the UK on business on a regular basis. 

We are coming for two weeks to stay in Paphos, and will be looking out for where to settle the business, as well as where to settle ourselves. Paphos looks nice, so far  We have looked into most issues, finding a place, registration, settling down, bringing our stuff over, mostly worried about our 3 cats 

We would like to see if we could meet with some of you and exchange experiences and pump you for hints and tips, in exchange for some servings of the beverage of your choice. I know there is a meeting in a few days but we will just be missing that  

I have managed to find out most things, the only thing I am finding very hard to uncover is the salary ranges for our new employees, what is usually offered in terms of money, benefits, conditions etc. We are looking to employ about 5 people (PHP Developers, mostly) - anybody that can point me in the right direction or give me some idea is a legend. We are also looking for the Cypriot equivalent of a Job Centre, to help with the recruiting. 

Hope to talk soon,

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If you find yourself in the Polis area then let me know, there are a couple of us in the area who will do anything for a beverage or two.

I may even have a part time developer, tester and some issue tracking software available.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi there, 

That's great, and we are certainly planning on going to Polis. Always happy to look at developers, and good testers are thin on the ground, so brilliant. We use Jira for tracking


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

When you get a few more posts under your belt then we can PM each other and arrange something.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> When you get a few more posts under your belt then we can PM each other and arrange something.


Awesome, looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

mdekkers said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been lurking here for a while, and really enjoy the good posts, info and chit chat. Thank you all for making this such a nice forum. I am a 43 yr old Dutch bloke living in the UK with my 32 yr old Russian wife. We are thinking of moving to Cyprus in the next few months, and will be coming around to check things out next week. Can't wait, as this is our first holiday alone, so it is like our honeymoon!
> 
> ...


There is a shortage of pro developers all over the world even if php isn't a very advanced language. My experience is that good developers are well paid in any country. I know developers that earn minimum 3000 €. Where they live is not important. They know their value.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Anders, thanks for your response. I hear you about how hard it is to find good developers, and unfortunately, as PHP has a very low barrier to entry you get a lot of clowns in that field. Most people with the training and attitude to work in the more "serious" languages end up doing that, as the pay and job security is better. We are not looking for "cheap bodies" but are looking for good quality developers, and we are not a stingy employer, although we do expect quality work. Just trying to figure out what the going rates are. Most ads I have seen promise "salary in line with experience" which doesn't help - with regards to benefits, we don't want to under or over provide either way, and want to offer a good, attractive package that will still allow for some room to grow. 

Thanks for your thoughts!!

Martijn :ranger:


----------

